# Watson - family reunion.



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

As we were visiting my parents we popped in to see Anthony.

Watson had a great time. Firstly meeting his Mum & then having a run around with his Dad & Winnie.
It was lovely to see them running around together. 

















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh lovely I sent Anthony an update last week! I think he's going to board Murphy and Emmy when I go away in January so it'll be lovely to see them all together! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

aww, how lovely


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

That's so nice. Is it Anthony from Anzils Cockapoos?


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep Anthony from anzil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw that's lovely.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Anthony wasn't left out of the reunion or my son


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Awwwww... How gorgeous! Where have pepe's gorgeous long dreadlocks gone?! Has Watson lightened a bit or is it just the light on him? Talking of family reunions, I think we are going to the cockapoo games now, it would be great to see the anzil gang... And others of course!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love a reunion!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fabulous pictures. We are actually passing Liverpool to go on holiday and wondered about going back. Only problem is i might want another pup. 

Do you know if Fudge is still around?


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Del17 said:


> Awwwww... How gorgeous! Where have pepe's gorgeous long dreadlocks gone?! Has Watson lightened a bit or is it just the light on him? Talking of family reunions, I think we are going to the cockapoo games now, it would be great to see the anzil gang... And others of course!!


That's great - be lovely to see them all together. Anthony said he is aimiing to go on the Saturday.
Watson looks different depending on where he is, his coat is much darker at the roots, so I think as soon as he is clipped he will look different again.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

emjon123 said:


> Fabulous pictures. We are actually passing Liverpool to go on holiday and wondered about going back. Only problem is i might want another pup.
> 
> Do you know if Fudge is still around?


Don't know Fudge - sorry. I am sure Anthony would love to see you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How lovely for you to go back, wish we were a little closer, I went to the Cockapoo games a couple of years ago, it was fun, I don't know yet whether I will be able to go this year but if i did it would be lovely to see some people from here, this is my forum of choice - I just don't have time to start writing on others too but I felt a little 'billy no mates' as everyone I met there knew each other from the CCGB. of course everyone was very nice to me but its nicer to 'recognise' each other as they all did.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Love that photo of Tom with Winnie, Watson and Pepe! 
We will be at the games this year, last year there were 122 cockapoo's and yes lots knew each other by I would say the majority didn't. We didn't know anyone and found it very welcoming. Looking forward to an 'Anzil' catch up! 
x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Anthony took that one - my phone isn't quick enough to take a photo of 3 dogs & a small boy.

Looking forward to a doggie day out & meeting everyone. Can you believe that Lola, Murphy & Watson are 4 months old, the time has flown by.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Fab photos, dont they all look great together.
We are going to the games so see you all there


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh I'm guna miss it cuz I'm in Dubrovnik! Boooooo would love to all meet up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fabulous reunion pics!
Watson is looking good x


----------

